# Equipment recommendation



## DJAK (Mar 9, 2005)

Ok I have a pair of Dynastar's from the late 90's that have been featured in photos in recent issues of Ski Press Mag, Skiing Mag, Ski Mag, 2 resorts brochures, Sports Illustrated and as far as I know 19 websites and at least 10 newspaper covers. On these skis are 3 different bindings. A Salomon Driver from 1995 (left ski), Marker M54 (right heel piece) and a Marker rental of some sort (right toe piece). 

These have seen at least 200 ski days skiing the harshest stuff the east can dish out. 

I'm officially looking for new equipment, but not officially making any progress.

Thoughts..?


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2005)

I split this from the bindings thread. I would guess the first question one would ask is what type of skiing do you do mostly, or are you looking for an all-mountain?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2005)

Can you attach a picture?  Are you looking for rock skis or something else?


----------



## DJAK (Mar 10, 2005)

There's a catch. I'm not planning on paying anything. Wish me luck.


----------



## DJAK (Mar 23, 2005)

All set.

Got a pair of next year's B2's. 

Had to pay $40 bux for bindings but i guess i can live with that. They match!


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2005)

DJAK said:
			
		

> All set.
> 
> Got a pair of next year's B2's.
> 
> Had to pay $40 bux for bindings but i guess i can live with that. They match!


What's your source?


----------



## skidon (Mar 23, 2005)

I wish much luck to your legs and knees....


----------



## DJAK (Mar 31, 2005)

Well i skied that way for about 5 seasons at about 50 days each.

Knee injuries are caused by pilot error not bindings that look different. They pass technical inspection, just not visual.

Just got a $40 pair of Sali's and they match! Boyaa!

Take a look in the "sexy issue" of ski press mag on newstands and notice the dynastars in the killington article. Paydirt!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 2, 2005)

Glad to hear you got the hookup with the equipment...now we just need to get rid of this r%^&!!


----------



## DJAK (Apr 2, 2005)

Nah we can keep it. I'm off to the Boat on Sunday for a week. Expecting sunshine like you read about.


----------

